# Puppy collars and leads..



## Mitch

Would i be correct in thinking I'll go through a few collars in Freddie's formative years? :

And with regards to leads, is the retractable/extendable type the way forward when dealing with a young and crazy dog?


----------



## hcrowder

We actually only went through one collar before Penny got the collar that she wore for the first year + of her life. She now has three in the rotation but they are all the same size. 

As for the lead, we really like the ruff wear slack line leash as it is light and adjustable. It is the best leash I have ever used. http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/dog-gear/leashes/slackline-leash

I don't like retractable lead for puppies as I think it helps them learn to pull.


----------



## Mitch

hcrowder said:


> We actually only went through one collar before Penny got the collar that she wore for the first year + of her life. She now has three in the rotation but they are all the same size.
> 
> As for the lead, we really like the ruff wear slack line leash as it is light and adjustable. It is the best leash I have ever used. http://www.ruffwear.co.uk/dog-gear/leashes/slackline-leash
> 
> I don't like retractable lead for puppies as I think it helps them learn to pull.


Thanks HCrowder, I just had a quick look at the Ruffwear website and the whole range looks impressive, certainly worth a try.!


----------



## dextersmom

hcrowder said:


> I don't like retractable lead for puppies as I think it helps them learn to pull.


I hate retractable leashes with a passion, haha. I prefer a 6' leather lead.

We went through a bunch of puppy collars and harnesses. Dexter's even almost outgrown his adult collar (he's almost 2! and his neck never stops getting thicker). So I recommend cheap ones to start! Also get ones with the plastic buckle. If your dog is anything like Dex, it will be impossible to do a real buckle without having those shark teeth get you. Harnesses the same thing - easy on and off are ideal!

We like the Easy Walk harness and the Ruffwear Front Range harness is my favorite so far (but only if your dog already walks nicely as it will shift if they pull). Front clip harnesses are great for walking and not pulling, but back clip harnesses are good for car rides, etc. 

A check cord is a must for working on recall and allowing them to roam a bit more.


----------



## Mitch

I had seen this beauty of a collar (You can get the lead to match..) but I think I should wait till fully grown at that price... 

http://www.lissomandmuster.com/1256...-collar--lissom--and--muster-by-cherchbi.aspx


----------



## WillowyndRanch

You'll go through a few collars, that's a given - luckily they are relatively inexpensive in comparison to other things. 

I like things that are easy to clean and don't hold water. There are a number of collars on the market now that fit that bill, for puppies I'd recommend a 1/2" or 5/8" wide collar. As they grow, so does the width.

For leashes my personal favorite is a handler's lead - a 4 or 4 1/2' lead that has a ring in the hand loop. That allows it to be slung over the shoulder and clipped to itself easily so it is out of your hands but very quickly accessible, and I tend to get tangled up in it less with a puppy than a 6' lead. I don't really use the retractable leashes much for many reasons, though there are times they are convenient.

Check cord is a must, either tight rope or some of the newer plastics that don't hold water and easily clean up.


----------



## R E McCraith

wide - light - adjustable / with a plastic snap buckle - lead - wide - more comfortable in your hand &light - a light 20ft high quality check cord - this is good 4 the 1st 6mos - because my V's hunt - a high quality 1in wide split ring with riveted id plate - they will see several in their lives - leads I like mendotas - also like their check cords - this starts around 6mos - not cheap - leather is great 4 show - but / rain & mud will milldue /out constant care - go with what is safest 4 the pup - @ 1yr old the game changes !!!!!!


----------



## Spy Car

For collars I like the ones REM posted above, with a split ring and riveted engraved ID tags. I have a biothane (plastic) one in blaze orange and another in leather. In the States gundogsupply.com is a great source of collars. The first puppy collar was 3/4 inch. Now 1 inch.

Put me in that camp that hates retractable leads. They teach bad habits IMO.

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith

another tip that works 4 me - when I get a new collar - take a rubber mallet out 2 the anvil - 2 match the id plate 2 the circumference of what PIKE wears


----------



## Spy Car

R said:


> another tip that works 4 me - when I get a new collar - take a rubber mallet out 2 the anvil - 2 match the id plate 2 the circumference of what PIKE wears


I just bend the thin plate with my fingers...but the anvil thing sounds more macho (or does it? )

Bill


----------



## R E McCraith

Spy ask Dexs mom - we live in the Bluegrass = go 2 a harness maker 4 the ID plate - these R not thin !!! LOL


----------



## Spy Car

R said:


> Spy ask Dexs mom - we live in the Bluegrass = go 2 a harness maker 4 the ID plate - these R not thin !!! LOL


Oh, I get mine from Gun Dog Supply, theirs are bendable. Misunderstood.

Bill


----------

